# Apple cider vinegar in drinking water



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

It's hot and there are mosquitoes everywhere. I've succeeded repelling them in some rooms with bowls containing vinegar (I don't even smell it anymore), and my dogs sleep inside, happily and bug-free but outside is like mosquito Armageddon.

I've read that putting Apple Cider vinegar in their drinking water helps repel those nasty flying pests.

How much should it be used? I have two big bowls for the big GSDs and a small one for a mini Poodle. And yeah, all of them drink from any bowl anyway. :crazy:

Is it ok to use "regular" supermarket ACV? I don't have any of the organic one with the "mother" or anywhere to find it anytime soon.
Oh, and I know it's not any wine or flavored kind, just regular ACV.

Thanks for any help or tips!


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Dejavu said:


> It's hot and there are mosquitoes everywhere. I've succeeded repelling them in some rooms with bowls containing vinegar (I don't even smell it anymore), and my dogs sleep inside, happily and bug-free but outside is like mosquito Armageddon.
> 
> I've read that putting Apple Cider vinegar in their drinking water helps repel those nasty flying pests.
> 
> ...


Interesting question. I give ACV to my chickens to help with parasites, etc. I don't buy the "mother" one either. They love it. Usually a capful or two in their big watering can, and a half capful in their little one is enough. 

I've never heard of giving it to your dogs though. I'll be curious to see what others have to say on the matter.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

We put ACV in every meal we feed our dogs. Helps with ticks, bugs, general wellness. Been doing it for years. Along with powdered garlic sprinkled in their food as well. We just sprinkle on about 1 tblsp in each meal of ACV and 1 tsp of garlic.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks, Gilly!
Do you use the "regular" ACV?

Rua, I've heard it helps repel lots of bugs. I use white vinegar to mop and it does a great job! I haven't seen any insects, but a couple of dead ants or roaches though.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have heard about ACV for years thru my horse's farrier, he's an old timer and last year I started adding it to my horses water. I haven't thought about using it for the dogs but I'm starting to think I might want to try it.
I just recently started using Bug Off Garlic for the dogs, they aren't happy. So I don't want to mess with thier water yet.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I take Bragg's with the "mother" in 8 oz of water almost daily. I feel like it helps flush the fat out.

You might try going to the Bragg website - they have lots of helpful and useful information, even for pets.

Bragg Live Foods, Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar, Bragg Liquid Aminos,Systemic Enzymes, Bragg Live Organic Food Products, Patricia Bragg, Paul Bragg, Bragg Organic Olive Oil, Bragg Salad Dressings, Bragg Seasonings, Bragg Health Products


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Gretchen said:


> I take Bragg's with the "mother" in 8 oz of water almost daily. I feel like it helps flush the fat out.
> 
> You might try going to the Bragg website - they have lots of helpful and useful information, even for pets.
> 
> Bragg Live Foods, Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar, Bragg Liquid Aminos,Systemic Enzymes, Bragg Live Organic Food Products, Patricia Bragg, Paul Bragg, Bragg Organic Olive Oil, Bragg Salad Dressings, Bragg Seasonings, Bragg Health Products


 
This is what we use, for ourselves and for the dogs. 

The recommendation is that it goes in the food for the dogs. 

With me, I drink it with hot water and lemon juice in the AM and PM.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

My dog takes heart worm, flea/tick medications. If the ACV helps repel ticks, would it be overkill to use it?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

No, because it is a natural immune system booster, plus helps coat, skin etc. for dogs.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I use store brand ACV.. Like I said my guys get it every meal...as well as both my horses for years.!


----------



## Macslady (Feb 26, 2012)

Before we put Sam on Trifexis, we used ACV to repel fleas. That stuff works great. We still use it in the water. Our dogs' coats look great. I will always use it. We just fill their bowls and put a little in each water bowl. We use the Mothers ACV from GNC.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

wow!! this is great info! thanks!


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Never thought of using ACV for a dog. I know I add ACV to my parrots water 3 - 4 times a week. Supposed to help prevent infections. I also use a solution of water and ACV to wash all fruits and vegetables ... especially the ones I feed to my parrots.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

ACV is one thing, rethink (one post) the garlic powder. Google garlic toxic to dogs and see what some vet studies show.


----------



## Jersey 2012 (May 24, 2012)

i looked up fly repellant for dogs on the internet. 
heres a natural recipe you can spray on them
mix together in a spray bottle

1oz citranella oil
1 cup apple cider vingar
1 cup of water

spray on the pets

i also bought a natural fly repellant and the pet store. its in a blue spray bottle, is called pepperment extracts. it makes them smell good, and keeps the flies away. I live in northern Labrador and its is full of black flies and masquitoes


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I give it to my chickens every day,,I ue 3-4 Tablespoons in a gallon of water. Been using Braggs, I think I may start adding it to the dogs water, just "cause"


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You know I started adding Braggs, about 1/2 TBSP to the dogs' dinners and I have been drinking mine in local raw honey and water at night.

While I used a preventic collar for a few weeks early in the season I got scared after Beau managed to remove a tag from his flat collar and just figured to go without any tick protection and do daily tick checks.

This morning I found what I thought was a tick and it was merely a scab that had come off (we were in extreme briars this weekend on a Search....both of us got bloodied)....I was told "ticks are bad out here" and we just are not picking them up. 

So far this year, we have only found one tick and it never got engorged...and we are in the woods frequently.

Skeeters not bothering me either though the chiggers thought I was drinking salad dressing I guess so I they ate me up the week before...so ACV is NOT good for chigger prevention in my mind.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Braggs makes an excellent product . Hey, if you haven't tried the Braggberry salad dressing you should - man that stuff is addictive . Must be a new product because I had never seen it before.

When you acidulate water, whether through apple cider vinegar , or lemon or lime juice you make that water more thirst quenching - more easily absorbed , and the minerals in the water and your food are more easily absorbed. 
It's a good thing.

Importance of the "mother" concerns the method how vinegar was made . Natural fermentation vs chemical distillation Natural Apple Cider Vinegar: One of Mother Nature?s Most PerfectFoods - Natural Cures - the trinity project


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Would you recommend this for a puppy that tends to be an empty stomach barfer, Carmen?

Would love to do this for Hans, but I have to give him slippery elm or else his stomach gets irritated.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

This makes me happy to hear! I will be adding that to my dogs water once we get settled in the house when we move. I know my mom drinks it and says she feels a lot better.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Water or food? My dogs don't drink a lot of water in the first place but I do add water to theri food and that is when I add the vinegar. Does it matter.

I am prone to reflux issues and, honestly, it seems to help when I take it at night. The biggest thing that helped most, though, was getting OFF the reflux meds. Honestly that stuff is wicked....and very unhealthy from what I can tell.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Braggs recommends food. We do is as a normal healthy add to food a few times a week.


----------

